# RB26 6-SPD



## Soldier0117 (Jun 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if it possible to drop in an RB26 with a 6-SPD RWD tranny into an S14?


----------



## Frankyy (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm pretty shure it is, i don't realy look at rb's i'm sticking with the sr's but read this post i ttalks about swappin an rb26 with 6 spd tranny in a 240sx 

http://forums.nico club.com/zerothread/365752-240sx-with-rb26dett-awd-swap-any-info-would-be-appreciated


----------



## emabige (Apr 6, 2009)

Of course, I have a friend who did it.


----------

